# Would you deal the #1 pick for Garnett?



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Plus fillers, of course. You think McHale would deal KG for the #1 overall this year?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I wouldn't. You think any team that gets a top 2 pick will trade it?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd rather have Oden or Durant just because of their age. KG is starting to get up there in both year and games played. These guys who came right out of high school play close to 240 to 250 more games their first 4 years then a player who stays in college 4 years. Lot more wear and tear down the road


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A team like Memphis could do that. KG and Gasol is a scary frontcourt


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

KG for a few first rounders. Personally, I wouldn't. I would change the team around him, not get rid of him.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Changing the team around him hasn't been working, though, due to McHale's ineptitude. I just don't see Minnesota ever going anywhere until he's past his prime.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Juxtaposed said:


> KG for a few first rounders. Personally, I wouldn't. I would change the team around him, not get rid of him.



Never tried that before.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Changing the team around him hasn't been working, though, due to McHale's ineptitude. I just don't see Minnesota ever going anywhere until he's past his prime.


McHale's ineptitude isn't going to just go away. The reason why the Wolves haven't had success with Garnett is still going to be there if he ever leaves.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah I would. KG is getting old and with the number one pick you can pick a young talent such as Durrant or Oden


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Irrelevant question because it's, at best, a pipe dream. No team is trading a Oden or Durant pick. No reason to discuss things that have no chance at happening.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Changing the team around him hasn't been working, though, due to McHale's ineptitude. I just don't see Minnesota ever going anywhere until he's past his prime.


If you would open your mind a little bit, you'll think of other ways than getting rid of just KG alone. I'm sure everyone would change the team for KG, not get rid of him. I am not going to trust McHale completely when the draft day comes, good lord! Why bother trading him for #1 pick, anyway?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Juxtaposed said:


> If you would open your mind a little bit, you'll think of other ways than getting rid of just KG alone. I'm sure everyone would change the team for KG, not get rid of him. I am not going to trust McHale completely when the draft day comes, good lord! Why bother trading him for #1 pick, anyway?


Why bother? Oden maybe the best bigman prospect the NBA has seen in years. If you are going to rebuild, why not do it with a great young talented big man?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

kamego said:


> Why bother? Oden maybe the best bigman prospect the NBA has seen in years. If you are going to rebuild, why not do it with a great young talented big man?


Because we won't be likely to land first overall pick. In case you don't know, McHale tend to draft not so bigger names, especially in the first round. The Garnett and Wally picks were decent ones but most of times, it was blah. I still did not like last year's draft, apart from Craig Smith.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Juxtaposed said:


> Because we won't be likely to land first overall pick. In case you don't know, McHale tend to draft not so bigger names, especially in the first round. The Garnett and Wally picks were decent ones but most of times, it was blah. I still did not like last year's draft, apart from Craig Smith.


Any GM who wouldn't take Durant or Oden top 2 would be fired. Even bad GMs would know what to do in this situation. When trading is allowed again, which is after the lottery, any team that called me up and said top pick plus filler for KG I would be all over it. If a team was going to rebuild it would be the best possible move.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

kg isnt worth a top 1 or 2 pick in this draft. He is past his prime, and will never see the playoffs unless he is traded.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

There would not be a team that would do that. I would do it in a minute. I would probably trade KG straight up to any team for a top 6 pick plus a guy with some type of potential. I think it would be best at this point to start over.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> kg isnt worth a top 1 or 2 pick in this draft. He is past his prime, and will never see the playoffs unless he is traded.


He's not past his prime. Ask any Wolves fan. Duncan is past his prime (but still really good), Garnett's not. I'm not sure Garnett will ever decline truthfully. Unless he sustained a major injury, I don't see how he's ever going to get much worse, until he hits 40 or something.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

and then we'd have to hope that the same retarted management that couldnt put a decent team around one of the greatest (if not the) power forwards of all time, could build around oden/durant.

with the team we have... yes, id do the trade but only because we're incapable of competing, and forseeably for the entire time garnett could possibly be here.

foye/mccants/smith/ oden or durant is a good young core.

a lot of bad contract also left over though.

id always preffer to build around kg, for a top 2 pick the way things are going id have to take the deal, but outside the top 2 there would have to be more incentive IMO.

oden and durant are gonna be awesome, im really high on durant in particular


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Right now, no...draft day if Oden and Durant are coming out, YES. I would like Durant more but Oden is a once in a great awhile center that can dominate on defense and is progressing on offense.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Right now, no...draft day if Oden and Durant are coming out, YES. I would like Durant more but Oden is a once in a great awhile center that can dominate on defense and is progressing on offense.


i tend to agree, i like durant more... he looks to be a surefire superstar and brings an almost unguardable offensive force, with decent rebounding straight away.
but no doubt oden wil be number 1, i dont think any team will risk passing up the next great center.


----------

